# Will Jack3d make me gain weight?



## Friendo (Jun 21, 2011)

I was told Jack3d would help my workouts, but will it make me gain weight? I want to be thin and ripped. Not big and bloated like the way most body builder's are. That just looks ridiculous to me. I would rather look like beach ready, like a lifeguard or something.

So will Jack3d make me fat because of the sugar? My GNC closes soon so any advice now would help because i am in a hurry to my gym, which also closes soon.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 21, 2011)

lol

I believe this decision can wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Friendo (Jun 21, 2011)

pizza and netflix it is!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 21, 2011)

really?  have at the least looked at the label?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 21, 2011)

Friendo said:


> pizza and netflix it is!


 
 don't think this will help you with your goal either.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 21, 2011)

... 

But, since I'm here, Jack3d contains no calories or carbs.

See also *Jack3d vs. NO-Xplode*


----------



## Curt James (Jun 21, 2011)

Friendo said:


> pizza and netflix it is!



*CHEAT MEAL & MOVIE NIGHT!*


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 21, 2011)

LOL there isn't a single calorie in jacked and even if there was, if you were taking it 30-45 mins before a workout those few grams of sugar would be used up by your muscles so fast.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jun 22, 2011)

Every post this guy makes I wonder if he's trolling or just being nonsensical.


----------



## Friendo (Jun 22, 2011)

i asked a sensical question and would rather not gain any weight. im cutting and cant afford any extra calories or muscles packed on.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 22, 2011)

Jack3d _is _effective but if you're on a budget you might consider a 20oz coffee pre-workout instead.


----------



## aalester85 (Jun 22, 2011)

LOL there's no sugar, and there's not really enough creatine in it to get that puffy bloated creatine look...it's more for energy and focus, you can add creatine to it if you're going for size gains


----------



## keem (Jun 22, 2011)

Naa you won't gain weight, maybe  lb or 2 do to the monohydrate. Just stay away from the twinkies


----------



## Friendo (Jun 25, 2011)

thank you all. but i gained weight.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 26, 2011)

It was the pizza.





Or those Twinkies.


----------



## robbiek426 (Jun 26, 2011)

Friendo said:


> I was told Jack3d would help my workouts, but will it make me gain weight? I want to be thin and ripped. Not big and bloated like the way most body builder's are. That just looks ridiculous to me. I would rather look like beach ready, like a lifeguard or something.
> 
> So will Jack3d make me fat because of the sugar? My GNC closes soon so any advice now would help because i am in a hurry to my gym, which also closes soon.


 
SRS? 
Big and bloated like most bodybuilders are? Do you think they just walk around at 3-4% bodyfat year around? Dumb questions deserve a dumb answer bro!


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 26, 2011)

Friendo said:


> thank you all. but i gained weight.


 
I guarantee you didn't gain an ounce from the Jacked.


----------



## LightBearer (Jun 27, 2011)

you cannot gain weight from jack3d. its a no-cal concoction of stimulants 
itll help you lose weight by boosting metabolism and heart rate


----------



## ffstink (Jun 27, 2011)

This alone won't make you gain weight.


----------



## oufinny (Jun 27, 2011)

Friendo said:


> thank you all. but i gained weight.



No offense but you are retarded (or more than likely misguided and have no idea on what you really want).  Here is a little brain teaser for you, will you look better at your current weight and down 1-2% BF or 10 pounds heavier at the BF you are at now?

If you answered the later you are right.  I thought in a similar ball park to you a while ago, then I realized that was retarded being so little, put on 25-30 pounds of mass over a year and three months and easily 15 pounds of additional fat (BF is about the same), I still look better now than I did when I was 180 pounds and "lean".  You didn't gain shit from the Jack3d, you probably drank water with your carbs and weighed yourself when you were holding that additional water/glycogen.  You sir need to do some learning before you spout off at the mouth.


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 27, 2011)

oufinny said:


> No offense but you are retarded (or more than likely misguided and have no idea on what you really want). Here is a little brain teaser for you, will you look better at your current weight and down 1-2% BF or 10 pounds heavier at the BF you are at now?
> 
> If you answered the later you are right. I thought in a similar ball park to you a while ago, then I realized that was retarded being so little, put on 25-30 pounds of mass over a year and three months and easily 15 pounds of additional fat (BF is about the same), I still look better now than I did when I was 180 pounds and "lean". You didn't gain shit from the Jack3d, you probably drank water with your carbs and weighed yourself when you were holding that additional water/glycogen. You sir need to do some learning before you spout off at the mouth.


 


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## oufinny (Jun 27, 2011)

msumuscle said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Thanks, I couldn't help myself, had a case of the Monday's this morning and had to vent!


----------



## jguevara (Jul 8, 2011)

your dumb


----------



## mario_ps2 (Jul 10, 2011)

Friendo said:


> I was told Jack3d would help my workouts, but will it make me gain weight? I want to be thin and ripped. Not big and bloated like the way most body builder's are. That just looks ridiculous to me. I would rather look like beach ready, like a lifeguard or something.
> 
> So will Jack3d make me fat because of the sugar? My GNC closes soon so any advice now would help because i am in a hurry to my gym, which also closes soon.



Not trying to be an ass or an expert but if you read and research you will learn a lot...


----------



## Friendo (Jul 24, 2011)

Well i bought jacked extreme. I'm sorry i didn't specify. Seems there's 49g's of Dextrose  per serving in this version. Should i do more cardio when I'm using this particular product?


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Jul 25, 2011)

So you dont want the 'Bloated' look, but you decide to buy a product with 50g of sugar per serving??

You don't want to gain weight, but you skip the first workout you mention in the thread and replace it with sitting on your ass eating pizza??

49g of dextrose in a pre-workout is a kind of retarded idea anyway, i didnt even know they had that version till you just said that. That much sugar pre-workout will spike your insulin before you start lifting and blunt your ATP production in the muscles. Because of this not only will you gain fat from the insulin spike, but you will have less circulating fat to burn during your workout. 

Before you buy a product, try reading what the ingredients are first. If you know the ingredients, but don't know the effect they will have on your health/physique/training, try looking them up before you buy the product. Judging by the 'goals' you laid out in this thread, you would have been fine with a caffeine pill or a coffee pre-workout. If you dont want to train hard, lift heavy, and grow - why get a bodybuilding product designed for this purpose?? Not trying to hate on you too hard man, but you're asking everyone else to do your thinking for you and then coming back when you gain weight from a product loaded with simple sugars asking 'wtf happened?' .. there's a ton of info on this forum and others, read it and make informed decisions for yourself. best of luck with your training and goals


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jul 25, 2011)

Friendo said:


> Well i bought jacked extreme. I'm sorry i didn't specify. Seems there's 49g's of Dextrose  per serving in this version. Should i do more cardio when I'm using this particular product?



Before you go out buying supplements you should really start doing your homework on nutrition. Those supps are doing nothing for you at your current level of understanding. Go to the diet/nutrition section and read every bit of material in there before you decide to 'supplement' your current diet.

You have to do your own legwork.


----------



## Friendo (Jul 26, 2011)

Moneytoblow said:


> Before you go out buying supplements you should really start doing your homework on nutrition. Those supps are doing nothing for you at your current level of understanding. Go to the diet/nutrition section and read every bit of material in there before you decide to 'supplement' your current diet.
> 
> You have to do your own legwork.




what is there to understand? I gained weight. Thanks to shotty advice from noobs. I just wanted to know if i would get fat and everyone said no way. Now i am fat.


----------



## N21 (Jul 26, 2011)

use C4 by cellucor, its allot better than jack3d


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Jul 27, 2011)

Friendo said:


> what is there to understand? I gained weight. Thanks to shotty advice from noobs. I just wanted to know if i would get fat and everyone said no way. Now i am fat.



Hahahah... Wow. I really hope this is some kind of trolling/joke because I actually find it really funny. If you're serious that may be even funnier.

If you dont know enough about NUTRITION to know that there will be an insulin response and possible fat gain from ingesting 50g of sugar you DEFINITELY have no reason to be supplementing with any product. That aside, you came on here and asked about Jack3d - Jack3d doesn't contain 50g of sugar and therefor will NOT cause an insulin response and will NOT make you gain fat - exactly as KNOWLEDGEABLE members of this forum explained to you. In fact, the Caffeine and 1,3 Dimethylamylamine that Jack3d contains will help to BURN fat. You went and got yourself a different product, added it to your seemingly shitty diet and regimen of pizza and netflix, gained fat, and then come on here and blame the very members who gave you pages of good advice and call them noobs???


----------



## Boogz1218 (Jul 27, 2011)

Trolls be trollin' HARRRRRRRRD!


----------



## Retlaw (Jul 27, 2011)

Friendo said:


> I was told Jack3d would help my workouts, but will it make me gain weight? I want to be thin and ripped. Not big and bloated like the way most body builder's are. That just looks ridiculous to me. I would rather look like beach ready, like a lifeguard or something.
> 
> So will Jack3d make me fat because of the sugar? My GNC closes soon so any advice now would help because i am in a hurry to my gym, which also closes soon.


 
Yes, you will turn into Ty Green, it also causes pimples, impotence and blindness, be careful son !


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 27, 2011)

Friendo said:


> i asked a sensical question and would rather not gain any weight. im cutting and cant afford any extra calories or muscles packed on.



Dude read the fucking nutritional label!!!!!!!

Sorry, I'm taking in 25g a day of carbs.


----------



## mnpower (Jul 28, 2011)

I guess its hard to be a skinny bitch shopping at gnc wearing your skinny jeans and your ambercrombie(sp??) polo. pretty hard to see past a poped collar and a baseball hat with a flat bill worn down past your eyes. i would like to see your daily nutrition before you think about supplementing even with stuff as weak and jack 3d


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Jul 28, 2011)

5 star thread...would read again!


----------



## x~factor (Jul 28, 2011)

So THAT'S why I can't lose the last few pounds... it's the Jacked!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 28, 2011)

x~factor said:


> So THAT'S why I can't lose the last few pounds... it's the Jacked!!!



No, it's your shitty diet.


----------



## mnpower (Jul 28, 2011)

Showstopper1969 said:


> 5 star thread...would read again!


 
HA thank you for elaborating on the douchbaggness of the poped collar


----------



## Mboone79 (Aug 1, 2011)

No it wont make you gain weight unless you add it to some high calorie high carb fruity drink. But you will get use to taking it like anything else. I gave up on it


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 1, 2011)

Be careful with jacked if you have to do drug test. I'm in the military and it is causing folks to come up hot.  


V/R
Chris


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 2, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Be careful with jacked if you have to do drug test. I'm in the military and it is causing folks to come up hot.
> 
> 
> V/R
> Chris



It's the geranium extract. Great stuff.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah it is just sucks for us military dudes.  Can't explain that one and no one ever listens when it comes to a hot piss test.


V/R
Chris


----------



## buddhaluv (Aug 2, 2011)

tsk


----------



## Friendo (Sep 3, 2011)

*Update:*

I have lost the weight since stopping Jack3d. I think you all need to stop giving advice because you're not that good at it. Thanks for nothing.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 3, 2011)

Friendo said:


> *Update:*
> 
> I have lost the weight since stopping Jack3d. I think you all need to stop giving advice because you're not that good at it. Thanks for nothing.


----------



## TrekLiquid55Ride (Sep 7, 2011)

Maybe you should have read the forum guidelines which clearly state uninformed questions will get you flamed.  This is my 3rd post and I know that.  Hmmm... wonder why?  Oh, shit, I remember, I read the fucking forum guidelines!!  Also, you didn't specify that is was some insanely pointless form of jack3d that has a ton of sugar in it and yet you are still salty for not getting good advice and think that everyone here was wrong because you stopped the sugar pack3d jack3d and started losing weight.  

To those failing drug tests - jack3d is going to suffer a quieter fate than the ephedra packed supplements of yore, I took one look at the ingredients and said, wow, an amphetamine analogue, right on store shelves.  Anyways, my money says the jack3d formula selling like hotcakes today will be radically changed very soon, if the whole thing isn't scrapped for a new marketing job.


----------



## TrekLiquid55Ride (Sep 7, 2011)

Correction - that was my 4th post.  I still read the guidelines.


----------



## Tako1984 (Oct 18, 2011)

Friendo said:


> *Update:*
> 
> I have lost the weight since stopping Jack3d. I think you all need to stop giving advice because you're not that good at it. Thanks for nothing.


 


Make up your mind on what you are taking... Jack3d or jacked extreme? either way you are a waste of forum space. people should post pictures of girls like they did on your steriod post


----------

